# Schulung, Lehrgang oder Crashkurs für Step5



## diabolo150973 (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Firma hat sich entschlossen, den Leuten, die noch nicht so lange dabei sind (mich eingeschlossen) eventuell den Umgang mit Step5 beibringen zu lassen. Viele unserer älteren Anlagen laufen noch damit und die Kundendiensteinsätze häufen sich so langsam... Das Problem ist: Wir haben nur noch 2 Mann bei uns, die damit umgehen können. Unser Programmierer (der nie Zeit hat, einem was zu zeigen) und ein Kollege von mir, der auch ständig weg ist. Gibt es im norddeutschen Raum, oder irgendwo auf der Welt, noch Lehrgänge oder Crashkurse oder ähnliches? 
Ich will mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass meine Firma sich drum kümmert. Da bringe ich lieber selber den Stein ins Rollen. Vielleicht findet sich hier ja jemand, der es sich zutraut, einem kleinen Haufen von Chaoten was beizubringen... Bin gespannt, ob sich jemand meldet.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## pylades (19 Juni 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Firma hat sich entschlossen, den Leuten, die noch nicht so lange dabei sind (mich eingeschlossen) eventuell den Umgang mit Step5 beibringen zu lassen. Viele unserer älteren Anlagen laufen noch damit und die Kundendiensteinsätze häufen sich so langsam... Das Problem ist: Wir haben nur noch 2 Mann bei uns, die damit umgehen können. Unser Programmierer (der nie Zeit hat, einem was zu zeigen) und ein Kollege von mir, der auch ständig weg ist. Gibt es im norddeutschen Raum, oder irgendwo auf der Welt, noch Lehrgänge oder Crashkurse oder ähnliches?
> Ich will mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass meine Firma sich drum kümmert. Da bringe ich lieber selber den Stein ins Rollen. Vielleicht findet sich hier ja jemand, der es sich zutraut, einem kleinen Haufen von Chaoten was beizubringen... Bin gespannt, ob sich jemand meldet.
> ...



Hallo Markus,

kannst Du "norddeutschen Raum" etwas konkretisieren?
aus wie vielen Leuten besteht der kleine Haufen von Chaoten?
welche Vorkenntnisse sind vorhanden?
was soll vermittelt werden?

Pylades


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wir sitzen ca. 15km östlich von Hamburg. Wenn sich aber jemand finden würde, der im eigenen Büro arbeitet, wäre eine Anreise unsererseits sicherlich möglich. Ich habe da leider nicht das letzte Wort. Als "Gruppe" kannst Du von maximal 5 Personen ausgehen. Zwei (einer davon bin ich) haben gar keinen Plan von Step5 / S5, einer ein bischen und einer ist fortgeschritten. Ich weiß auch nicht, was für Anforderungen an Lehrer, Ausbilder, oder was auch immer, gestellt werden. Es müsste komplett bei "0" angefangen werden...
Bei Interesse würde ich dann den Kontakt zu meiner Geschäftsleitung  herstellen und ich hoffe, dass die da mitmacht. 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Markus (19 Juni 2008)

http://www.grollmus.de


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 Juni 2008)

das hört sich sehr interessant an! Den Laden werde ich mal vorschlagen!!!

Danke 

von Markus an Markus


----------

